# A good russian boar/WILD boar outfitter??



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I have never used an outfitter but have a few buddies( 4 total) that are looking for a good outfitter to hunt some Russian Boar. Not looking for ferral pigs. Any direction is fine as long its just an easy (8hrs or less) 1 day drive from Central Ohio. Prefer a package with loding and meals if possible.

Thanks in adavance for any info,
Tom


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Unless you're looking for a high fence type hunt, that will be tough. Pretty much all "wild" hogs within 8 hours are feral pigs. 

If you're looking for a high fence hunt. Double D ranch in vinton county offers Russians. I've never hunted there so I can't give any info on it other than that. They have a website.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Dd ranch is a good place. Go usually 3 times a year. Yes it is high fence but it is a great place , cheap, and great hunt. Lodgeing right there. You can take food to cook yourself or walk across st to general store and order sandwiches or pizza/sub's, which can't be beat. All different kinds of animals to watch . the 1st big hill is a killer walking up it


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went to the Double D a few years ago for a boar hunt, ended up shooting a big sow. i was the only one there had a great time just being by myself and killing a boar. as was said nice lodging or eat across the street. they cleaned, made sausage and packed the meat for $50 that was a few years ago. i also made a video and the guide did the filming and yes that first hill will kick your butt. in fact i was going to go back this year but a reunion got in the way. maybe next year with the muzzleloader.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8AuJGxe-K0&list=UUcUpBcG7nRTtZ3B1gGwZvEQ[/ame]


----------

